# Healthcare & social security



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

Would anyone know the answer to, or tell me where to find out about...

...if one has a social security number and has had a temporary part-time job, at what point is one covered under the Spanish health care system. There is no cover presently under UK or Spain, but looking into taking out private if we have to.

Is there a minimum one must earn first? 

Many thanks.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

shoemanpete said:


> Would anyone know the answer to, or tell me where to find out about...
> 
> ...if one has a social security number and has had a temporary part-time job, at what point is one covered under the Spanish health care system. There is no cover presently under UK or Spain, but looking into taking out private if we have to.
> 
> ...


No when you have a job you are entitled to healthcare from day1. If you lose your job & are entitled to unemployment benefit when that expires the healthcover lasts for an additonal 3 months . After that you have none.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez;687617[B said:


> ]No when you have a job you are entitled to healthcare from day1.[/B] If you lose your job & are entitled to unemployment benefit when that expires the healthcover lasts for an additonal 3 months . After that you have none.


provided it was a 'proper job' with NI paid & so on


a temporary part time job might not have been


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

If your income is less than the minimum wage (about €640 a month) and you are on the padrón you can get free healthcare cover in Andalucia. Ask at the clinic where you are registered.


----------



## timr (Feb 1, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> If your income is less than the minimum wage (about €640 a month) and you are on the padrón you can get free healthcare cover in Andalucia. Ask at the clinic where you are registered.


)

This maybe nationwide. But good news for the OP.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Look what I just stumbled across. 

Artí**** 12. Derecho a la asistencia sanitaria. (Redactado conforme
a la Ley Orgánica 2/2009)
1. Los extranjeros que se encuentren en España, inscritos en el padrón del
municipio en el que tengan su domicilio habitual, tienen derecho a la
asistencia sanitaria en las mismas condiciones que los españoles.

Article 12. The Right to Health Care.
1. Foreign nationals in Spain who are registered in the census of the municipality in
which they normally reside shall have the right to health care in the same
conditions as Spaniards.

From here; Ley de Extranjería.

http://www.maec.es/es/MenuPpal/Mini...ionesInternacionales/Documents/LOEXRef[1].pdf

Which was in the original 8/2000 law but then disappeared ?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

It doesn't like Artic.u.l.o. :rofl: Someones been tuning the spanish sweary thing !


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> It doesn't like Artic.u.l.o. :rofl: Someones been tuning the spanish sweary thing !


maybe that can be tweaked


----------

